# Household Goods Movers



## RipperPVR (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi there, will be moving to PV this summer. Any recommendations (or horror stories) of Household Goods Movers? Any suggestions on how to proceed? I read elsewhere it is best to pack everything yourself, but have the movers seal and tag it. Is there a list somewhere on how much duty is charged for things? For instance, I have almost 400 CD's. I think I can take in 55. How is the duty decided upon for the rest? Any or all information GREATLY appreciated. I will be driving down with my dog, so I also would love to hear from anyone who has done the drive from California to PV with a dog ( I will also put that as a separate thread later). 
Gracias!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I suggest taking as little as possible if you are moving to Mexico permanently. It is very expensive to ship and you might be better off having a large garage sale and buying what you need when you move into your new home. You will find everything you need in the area or online. Local friends will help you locate sources and it will be an adventure.
Traveling with a pet is not common in Mexico. Hotels don‘t generally accept pets, but some motels do accept them. So look for Motels, not Hotels.
We recently stopped at a very nice Motel Paraiso on the libre going through Culiacan. It had very secure inside parking and a nice restaurant with room service. There were some grassy areas to walk the dogs, as we had two with us. We also found a good sidewalk seafood place on a nearby side street leading toward centro, where we had a platter of mixed pulpo y camarones with the dogs at our feet by the sidewalk table. Delicious! The owner directed us to the Motel, just a block or so to his north. (We were traveling north on 15/15D enroute to Tucson)


----------



## RipperPVR (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

